# Помогите с выбором



## Григорий Кузин (17 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте! Шел выбор аккордеона. Цена до 40 тысяч, я в Москве, ехать не планировал никуда. Был выбор между welt meteor 7/8, consona 7/8 и все. Без выборки. Но знакомый мастер начал предлагать свой Хорьх 19... годов. Говорит: новый, я его отремонтировал, купите у меня, уступлю за...35 кусков!!! Ну это сразу ясно что нет, такой и за 10 можно в Москве взять, а сторговаться до 7-8.
В итоге, в чем вопрос: мастер сказал, что только консона лучше всего (по этой цене) , но в другом месте сказали, что метеор...лучше... так что лучше, консона без выборки чуть постарее(насколько я знаю). Или метеор в отличном состоянии, настроенный мастером и прошедший «профилактику»? Мастер другой, так сказать, независимый эксперт от ДМШ. И каковы годы выпуска этих инструментов, нигде не нашел?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Сен 2020)

Метеоры и Каприсы- поздняя ГДР и ранняя обьединённая Германия. Встречаю шильдики и Deutsche Demokratische Republik, и Germany. Консона- раньше. Хорьх- в топку.
А кому берёте 7/8, и почему?


----------



## Григорий Кузин (18 Сен 2020)

Беру себе, я учусь ещё... по мне, 7/8 удобнее немного, мне года на 2-3, не больше, дальше точно полный будет, и скорее уже супита/может сто получше. Пока просто и класс выше не нужен, и класс ниже (стеллы, амиго, монтана) уже как-то нет... кстати, может поздняя Монтана нормальный вариант? Обычно их продают постарее, но можно найти. И все-таки, между консоной и метеором, лучше более поздний метеор?


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2020)

Григорий Кузин, 

⅞ почему??? Взрослому человеку он мал обычно


----------



## Григорий Кузин (18 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Григорий Кузин,
> 
> ⅞ почему??? Взрослому человеку он мал обычно


Потому, что мерил разные размеры, 7/8 удобнее.


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2020)

Григорий Кузин,
Рост какой?
Если рост хотя бы 170, то ⅞ однозначно мал. Если полный кажется неудобным, надо разбираться с посадкой и постановкой руки ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Сен 2020)

Я сам грешу 7/8, если надо играть стоя и долго. Тупо они легче... . Но сидя никак невозможно, ибо не ребёнок я совсем))… .


Григорий Кузин написал(а):


> между консоной и метеором


Между Консоной и Метеором (Каприсом)- разница не очень большая. В Консоне больше деревяшек, в Метеорах и Каприсах больше синтетических материалов. ГДР неплохого уровня. Надо глядеть состояние... .


----------



## Григорий Кузин (19 Сен 2020)

Спасибо! А вот еще вопрос: вельт. Амиго и РС Монтана, как они? Видел неплохие поздние монтаны, говорят, нормально, хвалят даже. Или метеор/каприс все де лучше? Так сказать, подведу итоги


----------



## vev (19 Сен 2020)

Григорий Кузин, 
Все эти инструменты примерно одного плана без каких-либо выдающихся качеств. Цена/звук/состояние оптимизируйте и нече там долго мучиться. Ценник в 30-40тр


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Сен 2020)

Всё перечисленное бывает как очень хорошего сохрана и звука, так и убитое в хлам. Не можете сами оценить состояние и звук- позовите мастера или преподавателя... .


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Сен 2020)

Григорий Кузин написал(а):


> метеор/каприс все де лучше?


При абсолютно одинаковой конструкции, Метеор -унисоннее, Каприс - разливистее. Не сильно, но всё ж заметно.. Выбирая из них, это стоит учесть. Если играть фолк- мьюзик, то Каприс. Если классику- Метеор... .


----------

